# Betterbee



## Vance G

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

You are doing the right thing! Too many people these days act like some capon taking any insult or shoddy service. I will support your boycott by joining it.


----------



## MDenver

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Thank you!


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

One tine on a cappings fork was shorter than another? Really? By alot? Me thinks thou hath reacted overly much. As far as BB, yeah, we know. Been enuf Threads about them. Seems like they all aught to be combined into one. I hope this doesn't go on as long as other BB Complaints Threads.


----------



## beeware10

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

this is kind of a overkill to jump on betterbee for something this minor. there are bad companies along with bad customers. I'm sure they will not miss you.


----------



## Jeremy_K

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Try calling again and ask for someone in mgmt. This is a busy time of year for BB if you explain your problem to someone who understands the dilemma you have along with how much of a vested customer you are they may take care of your problem for you. I may be talking to a wall here but it may be worth a try.


----------



## MDenver

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Jeremy, thanks for advice. You're right, I probably should call and speak to Justin directly but as I understand he doesn't take calls from customers now and there was more to the story but I didn't want to drag on.

This post was just to serve as a warning. Clearly they are able to weather beesource "posts of fury" about there company without making changes. I'm on a board of a bee club of 100+ members and I constantly hear our members grouse about Betterbee, this was for the new beekeepers to let them know there are better choices for their beekeeping supplies.


----------



## KQ6AR

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Started my BB boycott last year. Its odd they don't care more about customer service.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Call up Betterbee and ask them how they determined that the uncapping fork was not defective? Perhaps the manufacturing process allows for a prong or two to be shorter/longer than the others. If all their uncapping forks fall within this specification, they are not considered defective. How are the prongs attached? Are they press fit or welded into place? If they are press fit, maybe the shorter prong can be pulled out some.


----------



## wildbranch2007

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

the picture in there catalog doesn't have any short prongs.

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Hive-Tools-and-Accessories/Professional-Uncapping-Fork


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

The fork has already gone back to BB. So, no fix or repair is necassary. One short tine does not effect the use of the fork. I have use forks w/ missing tines and the fork is perfectly useable. But that isn't what this is about. The lack of service is what is being written about here.


----------



## wildbranch2007

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



sqkcrk said:


> But that isn't what this is about. The lack of service is what is being written about here.





MDenver said:


> Got a call today telling me it was not defective


gee I don't know they told him it wasn't defective, they advertised a fork with all the tines being the same length, when I buy something I expect what is advertised, he didn't get what was advertised, pretty clear case to me. the lack of a fork is what is being talked about here.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Okay. One short tine does not a defective fork make. It'll still work perfectly well. even two adjacent wouldn't hurt how it works. One still goes across the comb w/ more than one stroke. I have used forks w/ missing tines and they worked just fine.

Shoot, get yer money back and use your hive tool. Works better anyway, in my opinion. But good luck getting your money back.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

The pro uncapping fork is on page 61 of the 2011 Better Bee Catalog. It is illustration C and is item number CAS4 and costs $24.95.










Notice the short prongs? There are two on this particular uncapping fork that they have used to illustrate the product. The shorter prongs are probably on a good number of this product and has been considered as acceptable.

For those that think I am not picky about beekeeping equipment, here is a photo of a cold uncapping knife I am sending back to Walter Kelley. I was told that it will not cause any problems with uncapping, but I would be welcome to send it back for an exchange.









This is one of three nicks on the blade.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Are you a Machinist or something? Or a tool and die man? I had to look really hard and a cpl of times before I saw the "shorter" tines. And if those nicks bother you, wouldn't a rat tail file serve your purposes better than the time spent sending it back and waiting for its' return?

Looking again, I only see one short tine. Which ones look short to you?

I'm not surprised to hear that Kelley Co. was willing to exchange w/ you. Being people/customer oriented was Mr. Kelleys' way ever since he opened shop.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*










It also looks like a couple of the prongs in the center a longer than the rest.

I could hone out the nicks in the blade. However, they offered an exchange and I will be doing that. I will not need the knife for a few more months. Yup, I ordered well in advance.

We can all get picky. Sometimes it is warranted, sometimes it is not.

I repair sewing machines for a living. Just one spec for a sewing machine is 2.3mm to 2.5mm. One machine might be set to 2.3mm the next to 2.45mm, etc., and they all work. I also reload my own ammunition. Things need to be darn near perfect to work right.

Back in February of this year I received a beehive has a birthday gift. It contained 2 deeps with frames and foundation, as well as a medium honey super with frames and foundation. There was also a screened bottom board with beetle trap, inner cover, and insulated outer cover. When I opened up the shipping boxes, the outer cover was broken. The corner has been smashed in shipping causing it to break apart in a couple of pieces and popping the joint. My dad was more upset than I was. I looked at him and said "Nothing a new nail, some wood glue, some white paint, and a couple of clamps wouldn't fix". We had it glued up and back together in about 10-15 minutes. Its been repainted, and unless you look for it, you cannot even tell. However, after the hail storm we had last month, the roof looks a little different.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



FindlayBee said:


> Things need to be darn near perfect to work right.


Not trying to be insulting, I don't know what you know, but do you know how to use an uncapping fork? Perfection or near perfection is no where near needed. Do you not agree?

Somehow I knew you were used to dealing w/ close tolerances. What kinds of sewing machines do you work w/? Industrial or home use. My wife has a 1923 Singer Treadle Machine.


----------



## MDenver

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

The prong did look like the fork above and the point was after I paid the shipping for them to see the problem, they said it wasn't a problem even suggesting it was adjustable. They refused to send me another one and refused a full refund, taking a 10% restocking fee. But by far the most disturbing aspect was the sarcastic, condescending and dismissive tone of the customer service rep. The original purpose of the post was to alert potential customers of how little they value you as a customer and what you can expect when dealing with Betterbee.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

How far a drive is it? Maybe you should pay them a visit. Face to face is harder to be rude to.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I would think they would at least send another one to replace it. The only reason I could see not replacing it if it was modified by the customer. However, that is not the case. If I order from BetterBee in the future, I will see what their exchange policy is before ordering.

This does not always work, but next time someone has a company rep that seems a bit rude on the phone, try to cheer them up a bit. Ask how their day is going, tell them a joke (a clean one), or try to lighten them up a bit. You shouldn't have to do this, but everyone has a bad day. I deal with customers daily on the phone. Some can just about ruin your day. However, on that next call, you have to do your best to be cheerful and not come off as rude. It is hard, even if you think you are happy and cheerful, that prior customer experience can sometimes still be felt in your tone by the next customer that calls or walks in. I have had bad experiences first thing in the morning that make me think twice about why I even do what I do. However, I have to smile, be cheerful, and attend to the next customer (sometimes it is the same one calling back to say "and another thing...").

I am sorry things did not go well with your Betterbee order and customer relations experience.

Something you can do is write a letter to the management of Betterbee. May not get you anywhere, but you never know.

BTW: Betterbee is not a member of the BBB but has a rating of F. This is due to 6 complaints in 3 years. That really is not very many complaints about a company.

http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york...bee-inc-in-greenwich-ny-185229164/complaints/

I am not saying that the uncapping fork has to be perfect. Just happened to notice that the photo in the Betterbee catalog had prongs of different lengths. From the looks of the photo online and in the catalog, it looked as though the prongs could be moved in and out with a bit of pressure to adjust them. I have not yet used an uncapping fork, but have watch videos on the usage. I don't think a short/long prong will make much of a difference at all.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



FindlayBee said:


> I would think they would at least send another one to replace it.


Were I the person receiving the call at BB, and I were authorized to, I would have sent the buyer a brand new inspected fork right away at no additional cost. What's the cost of a fork compared to a valued customer. Especially compared to a dissatisfied customer. It's just good business.


----------



## HONEYDEW

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Get real, If you used an electron microscope even the sharpest blade would have nicks. I would rather lose a overly picky customer than have 4 good ones...OMTCW


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

You sound like you are doing open heart surgery. Short tines on your fork, nicks on the uncapping knife. For Pete' sake, you are uncapping honey combs, not doing a circumcision. When you scrap cappings you are doing just that, scrapping and ripping into soft wax and honey. Even 1/8" difference in tine length would not make any difference. When uncapping, you are often hit exposed frame nails and wires. That knife will be a lot more nicked after a few hundred frames. Customers like you give being a retailer a bad taste.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

od; that's a big 10-4


----------



## CentralPAguy

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I really had to look hard to see the unequal length of one tine and I am not sure that it is a problem at all. I think that it is good policy for Betterbee to charge a restocking fee especially for this return. Sorry, but the pictures you shared don't warrent a problem. Maybe the customer service could have been handled better.


----------



## Riverratbees

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Bunch of city boys at BB alot of folks due to their attitudes are loseing business.

Gonna be dumb better be tuff John Wayne


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Never mind.


----------



## MDenver

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I started this thread and I am not the one who posted pictures. It was uncapping fork I mentioned and last year I used the same style for nearly 1000lbs of honey. I think it's produces a cleaner honey and I love doing it and I can assure all that having one tine shorter than the rest would be problematic. 

But this post was about the poor customer service I received from Betterbee.


----------



## Roger Pell

I have never been that happy with Betterbee's service. Most recently I tried to order two stainless steel acorn nuts with metric threads for my extractor. They told me they don't carry the part. I asked for information on the manufacturer and they told me to go to a hardward store.


----------



## sqkcrk

Which is what I would have reecommended before recommending going to Betterbee. It should be a common item readily available w/out the cost of shipping.

What were you hoping for? That they would have sent them to you for free?


----------



## beeware10

the postage would have cost more than the nuts. as I said before there are bad companies and bad customers. why bash them for something you should handle yourself.


----------



## Roger Pell

A solution, information on precisely what size nut to order. Otherwise, going the hardware store requires taking the entire top assembly of the extractor as the bolts are permanently attached to the latter.

RP
Recognizing deviance for what it is.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy

I too have experienced some frustration in my business dealing with Betterbee. No need to rehash my experiences because I have happily found a solution to this particular frustration. However, I deal with several different bee supply companies. I guess under normal conditions of how each company is run, different companies would produce different levels of service and experiences. My sincere questions for fellow keepers are;
Has anyone received similar “frustrations” from any of the other bee supply companies?
To answer my own question here- I would be hard pressed to find any kind of complaint about any of the other companies I deal with 
Not to defend anyone- are we just piling up on Betterbee? I’m just asking on this one because I as I said earlier, I have had similar problems with them.
Does anyone have a theory on why there seem to be this level of disconcern by this particular company?


----------



## wglord

I had a bad experience with them too. I ordered labels 6 months ago anticipating needing them this summer. When I opened the box they were the wrong size, and I think it was Betterbee's error. Over the phone they were unsympathetic and inflexible about their 30 day return policy. Not a big deal but VERY poor customer service and a calalier attitude. I told them they had lost a long-time customer and they seemed to care less. I would not recommend doing business with them to anyone. There are plenty of companies out there that offer good service.


----------



## Bee-Sarge

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Wish I would have read this thread before I place a $800.00 order with Betterbee. I just received an email saying my hive boxes and frames were on backorder. I called to have the rest of my shipment sent out. When I asked if they had a clue when i could expect to see my backordered items, the sales rep said "I have no idea". When I asked if they would at least be in by the end of the year, he didn't know. The kicker is......They make the product in HOUSE!!! and you can't give me a rough idea!!!??? I cancelled my order, called Mann Lake LTD.....I received the best customer service around, super friendly with free shipping to boot!


----------



## Roger Pell

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

That is exactly what I am talking about. I finally found a place to order that metric caps nuts for my extractor (the ones they told me I could get in a harware store) but not until I took the entire top of the extractor to a friend in a machine shop to determine the size. BetterBee was absolutely no help. I had stopped ordering from them several years ago for this reason, but had forgotten how indifferent they were to their customers needs. I think this is reflective of the ownership because my earlier experiences were with different employees. I will be buying a motorized extractor next year and you can be sure it will not be from BetterBee.

I found both Mann Lake and Dadant to be very professional and they ship right away.


----------



## HoneyMaple

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



Bee-Sarge said:


> The kicker is......They make the product in HOUSE!!!


FYI
No, they don't make their woodenware in house. They have it made for them. 

Not defending anything ... Just letting you know.


----------



## Bee-Sarge

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



HoneyMaple said:


> FYI
> No, they don't make their woodenware in house. They have it made for them.
> 
> Not defending anything ... Just letting you know.


Not according to "Stephan" at Betterbee. He told me they make all their own Woodware....so if you are correct. They are lairs too!


----------



## HoneyMaple

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Hmmmm... Everytime I've talked to them about woodenware they have refered to "their supplier" and I have a box out in the shop that frames came in (That I had to go look at to be sure), and it says "Made in Canada" on the side of it. Hmmmm.. Must be just the cardboard box that is "Made in Canada".


----------



## bluegrass

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Honey is correct; Their equipment is not made in house. They may make it locally at another location or it may be subbed out... That I have been unable to determine.

Somebody posted a few months ago that they where completely out of woodenware, surely they should have resolved the issue by now.

The only issue I have had with them is that they completely lack any sort of customer service skills... I don't call them anymore because you might as well be talking to a door if you have any questions. They also employ a bunch of teen age kids who have no idea about anything to do with bees; so walking into the store can be frustrating as well.

With large clubs; I am surprised no one has started forming co-ops for equipment... With the state of the building trades it would be pretty easy to find a wood shop willing to produce all the woodenware a club would want, all the non-wood items could be purchased from china just like the supply houses do... and then order the foundation from Kelley in large quantities, or cough up the 60 or so K for a foundation molder.

As far as Companies go... Can't beat Mann lake LTD. Good prices, good service, free shipping.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Many club based co-ops have been formed and tried, but never last. Too many people are temporary perhaps.


----------



## RiverRidgeFarms

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I have to say that their customer service is a joke! More of their carefree attitude and comlete incompetence really. I called them with some questions on the nuc feeders listed on their website. I asked to speak to someone with knowledge of this particular product and was told that nobody knew anything about them since they no longer carried the feeders. I then informed Stephan that they were still listed on their website and they could be added to your cart to purchase them, with nothing showing that this was no longer carried. I told him that along with the suggestion that if they no longer handled this product that hopefully he could pass it on and that they could be removed from the site. He then informed me that "well, we have some left in inventory but they have been discontinued by manufacturer" Which is BS because I know several other places that handle the same exact feeder and asked the other suppliers about it afterwards. I then asked him how many they had left in stock and I was told that he could not release any information like that to me. I tried to explain that the only reason I was asking was that I wanted to purchase a large quantity of them. He then said the only info he could "release" was that they were Nuc feeders. The conversation continued on for a bit as I tried to find out exactly which feeder it was they had left and if they had the amount that I wanted in stock or not. I never found out either and his answers only became more bizarre. I finally just busted out laughing, thanked him for his time and got off of the phone as I realized that I was going nowhere with someone that incompetent and was not about to send my money to them. It was truly the strangest experience that I have ever had with a customer service rep. in my life. I guess the feeders they carry up there somehow play a role in our national security.


----------



## Gypsi

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I appreciate the warning. I've just been dealing with Dadant, and indirectly with Mann Lake. It also makes me aware of what customer service should be in my own online store. I pass I think, since I cut a refund and did a reship based on photos of damage last week. 

(has nothing to do with bees, a small encumbrance I've been carrying for the last 12 years.) 

Actually if the situation with Betterbee's employees is deteriorating, possibly they have lost their best people, and that is not a good sign of a company to place a large advance order with. And out of stock, can be out of stock, OR didn't pay the vendor's invoice. In this business climate, you just never know.

Gypsi


----------



## tallison

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Hi all! Just wanted to take a moment to share my experience with Betterbee. I've been ordering bottles, labels and other perephrial items from better bee for several years with the last order placed in July 2010. When I received my order last July, a package of 5 dippers had been opened and there was only 4 dippers in it. I called Betterbee and notified them within a couple days and I suggested they just credit my account as I believed I'd be ordering from them again and they could apply it to the next order. Well, I called about 6 weeks ago to order more items and I asked about the credit that was supposed to be applied. Steffan couldn't find any record of the credit and acted like he didn't care about it. I even had to send them a copy of my invoice from last July because they couldn't find any record of my order. Elizabeth told me that if a credit was applied to someones account, it was zero'd out at the end of the year by sending a check. I never got a check. I left messages for Liz(customer service manager) two different times and spoke with her twice. She was going to "look into and and call me back". After several calls to Steffan, Elizabeth, and Liz with promises to look into it and call me back, none of them felt my issue was important enough to give me a return call. With a little help from Steffan, I found the owners name is Margaret Stevens who can be found thanks to the internet. I called Ms Stevens and spoke with her breifly about my issue. When I told her that I was asking about a credit from a prior order and how much it was, she laughed and said she'd e-mail Lea to get it taken care of. That was on 9/7 and I still have not been contacted by Betterbee. I'll probably call them again tomorrow and try to talk to Lea but I have doubt's I'll be able to get the customer service gate keepers to let me through. Then I'll call Margaret again and probably just get another blow off from her.
The dipper is listed for about 90 cents. I know, you're saying why waste time over 90 cents, but it's not the amount, it's the principal. I'm just glad it wasn't a big ticket item. If they'll steal 90 cents from me, I'm sure they wouldn't hesitate to take more.
I may never get my credit, but I'll sure try to make it the most expensive 90 cents they never spent. They've lost my business for ever. 

Take Care!


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy

Hi Tim,
I do not understand these folks at all. My business with them dwindled and I was only ordering one product from their line, I thought I couldn’t get anywhere else. I discovered a competitor offered it and I moved on. In full disclosure I must say I am incredibly easy going and not a nit picker, whiner or whatever, life’s too short for that. The other companies I deal with are really great. I have been made to feel like I am their only customer with any questions or inquiries that I make.

Ernie


----------



## Michael Palmer

Recently I've heard that several vendors will no longer be dealing with Betterbee. Wilbanks for packaged bees, F.W. Jones for woodenware, and Maxant for honey processing equipment. Now things heard through the grapevine aren't necessarily true, but it makes me wonder...I can understand why customers would drop a supply company for terrible service, but why would a large vendor drop the supply company?

The check is in the mail....


----------



## bluegrass

Michael Palmer said:


> Recently I've heard that several vendors will no longer be dealing with Betterbee. Wilbanks for packaged bees.


 I am pretty sure Better bee is dropping Wilbanks, They were 4 weeks late delivering packages this year. I think Loyd was using them to and is planning to go with a new supplier this season for the same reason.

If Betterbee goes up for sale, who wants to buy it with me?


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy

If you buy Betterbee, you better change the name


----------



## Michael Palmer

The name is everything? Justin Stevens must think so. When Kim's new book came out..._Better Beekeeping,_ Justin objected. Kim wouldn't change the name so Justin is attempting to suit Kim. Check the list of advertisers in the back of _Bee Culture_ Magazine. No longer lists Betterbee. Justin has withdrawn his adverts.


----------



## Sweet Mountain

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Sorry to hear about your problem with BB. I just experience the most agrivating call with BB. I called about a backorder on honey containers since I'm missing out on honey sales at several harvest festivals. The sales manager can't tell me if my order will ship this week, this month or next year. I asked her to call her supplier and find out then call me back. She refused. I asked about when BB placed their order. She can't give any information out and refused to send my call upward. I asked who her supervisor was, who the owner was --nothing. Her answer was would you like me to cancel the order? I said no, I just want to find out about my bottles. I immediately consulted BeeSource to see how the supplier was rated. What's up with this supplier? All I want is an idea of when I can expect my shipment. What do you think?


----------



## StevenG

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Personally I think you should do business with someone else.


----------



## olddrone

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

When world-class suppliers such as Root, Maxant, Swienty, and Ross Rounds will no longer do business with a distributor of bee equipment it is past time to move on. Arrogance is never a good policy, and Justin seems to have imbedded it into the entire Betterbee organization.

Don't understand why anyone still does business with them...


----------



## Grant

I continue to do business with them, mostly bottles. I've never had a problem so I've never had to call customer service. Always first rate service.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Haraga

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



beeware10 said:


> this is kind of a overkill to jump on betterbee for something this minor. there are bad companies along with bad customers. I'm sure they will not miss you.


I will support the boycott. There are lots of other great places to do business.


----------



## wildforager

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Wow, After reading this thread and the mention of other threads regarding service at betterbee I think I will make it a point to avoid that company in the future. HTK seems to be friendly and have some good deals. I'll stick with them.


----------



## pascopol

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



odfrank said:


> for pete' sake, you are uncapping honey combs, not doing a circumcision.


lmao !


----------



## pascopol

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



bluegrass said:


> As far as Companies go... Can't beat Mann lake LTD. Good prices, good service, free shipping.


Agreed, I only buy from Mann Lake and Dadant, never been disappointed so far.

On the top of fast shipping and great customer service you get free shipping from Mann Lake on orders of $100 or more.

I challenge anybody to find better deal from any other Bee Supplies Co on any bee supplies if you spend $100.

From my perspective unless you buy a single hive tool, or bee brush it is hard NOT to spend 100 bucks. Any combination of a few boxes and some frames or few boxes and some foundation will put you about 100 bucks or more.

Ask your wife how much she spends if she shops weekly for groceries, I bet it is more than 100 bucks.

In those days for $100 you can barely cover the bottom of shopping cart with groceries!


----------



## berkshire bee

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Betterbee hasn't always had what I've needed, but they usually do, and I've always been treated well on the phone and in person. They are also within driving distance, so anything that costs more than $15 to ship makes it just as easy to pick up, and I enjoy the ride up there from western MA


----------



## honeyshack

I order some things from better bee...always had great service. I called the other day to place an order and they do not ship to Canada now...HUH?
Well i will have to find a new supplier for what i need..


----------



## olddrone

I hear that there is new management. Can anyone confirm? If so, how do they seem to be doing?


----------



## westernbeekeeper

I am interested in this, too.


----------



## wildbranch2007

I don't know about new management but a friend of mine confirmed his order for pick up on friday, to pick up sat. AM. drove in and all kinds of people milling around, one person had a portable pc, connected to bb's web site and said they were closed due to power failure. friend said gee Micky D's and the house next door had power, the server they were talking to had power, if they didn't have power would seem some one would show up and hand out the orders to people that had driven 2 and three hours to get there stuff. My friend canceled his order but was still out the gas and time, would seem they have lost a few more customers.


----------



## sqkcrk

I guess someone was trying to save on shipping? Maybe next time someone will consider the cost of shipping worth it, considering what one would spend if "the power is out."


----------



## mudlake

I like it when you call in a order, they say yes you can pick it up. You show up and they only have a few of the things on your order and say you can pick the rest up next week. Will not happen again 4 hour oneway. Tony

This took place 3 years ago.


----------



## sqkcrk

Coulda taken place 25 years ago. That was my experience then. One reason I stopped patronizing BB. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice ya can't fool me. Or whatever Bush said.


----------



## Michael B

Way back in March, I placed a very large frame and foundation order. Over 1000 frames and a few hundred pounds of foundation. Called Friday to order for Saturday pick-up. Everything went perfect.


----------



## bluegrass

If you went to the Walter T Kelley dealer in Woodbury CT you could have shaved an hr off of the trip


----------



## berkshire bee

Called last week for 24 cases of various jars, for pick up the following day. Saw a few new faces when I got there. Everyone was friendly and my order was waiting for me when I arrived.


----------



## sqkcrk

I have heard that there have been some personell changes starting at the top. I hope this indicates a positive change in quality of service for BetterBee.


----------



## Let_it _Bee

I have been buying my supplies from betterbee for 12 years and I am a very satisfied customer. My only complaint is that they are often out of of stock of wooden ware just when I need it, but I live close to them and can drop in anytime. Customer service is A+ in my experience, but my dealings have always been in person.


----------



## BeeCurious

bluegrass said:


> If you went to the Walter T Kelley dealer in Woodbury CT you could have shaved an hr off of the trip


Who is the dealer?


----------



## Michael Palmer

sqkcrk said:


> I have heard that there have been some personell changes starting at the top.


Justin is gone, and his mother has taken over.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy

I hope everything goes well for her. It is unforturnate for the business. I'm not angry, I've just moved on to other dealers that treat me well. The same thing happened many years ago when Sears & Roebuck was the only "game" in town, they treated customers pretty bad. I swore when competition came to town I would be gone. Competition came and I moved on. No one will look out for your satisfaction better then you will.


----------



## olddrone

The Honey Girl's Boy said:


> I hope everything goes well for her. It is unforturnate for the business. I'm not angry, I've just moved on to other dealers that treat me well. The same thing happened many years ago when Sears & Roebuck was the only "game" in town, they treated customers pretty bad. I swore when competition came to town I would be gone. Competition came and I moved on. No one will look out for your satisfaction better then you will.


I shared the feeling that the business going to hell was very unfortunate; especially as I knew Bob Stevens reasonably well. And I also moved on. But based on the changes mentioned here decided to give them another try. This morning I called and after being on hold for 5 minutes and 45 seconds got a message saying 'please leave a message'. Based on this I'd say needed changes are a work in process; I will try again.


----------

